# 3 weeks old and broken down - UPDATED WITH END RESULT



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Can not believe it, my baby has broken down, Audi think it requires new clutch, query gearbox and flywheel, and any other damage this may have caused.

Absolutely gutted!


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Ouch!.......  
What happened????


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Whilst driving this morning, clutch started juddering whilst changing gear, but only did it intermittently. Did same on way back, got home phoned Audi, they asked me to bring it over to them, asked whether it was safe to do so, they said yes and if I broke down then they would come and collect me.

Took to garage this pm, all ok till 5 mins away from Audi, approaching a busy roundabout, when problem reoccured, but worse and whenever clutch was depressed or clutch in and in gear made this horrible grinding noise.

Got recovered and waiting to hear how terminal it is.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Whilst driving this morning, clutch started juddering whilst changing gear, but only did it intermittently. Did same on way back, got home phoned Audi, they asked me to bring it over to them, asked whether it was safe to do so, they said yes and if I broke down then they would come and collect me.
> 
> Took to garage this pm, all ok till 5 mins away from Audi, approaching a busy roundabout, when problem reoccured, but worse and whenever clutch was depressed or clutch in and in gear made this horrible grinding noise.
> 
> Got recovered and waiting to hear how terminal it is.


Fingers crossed it's not as bad as it sounds. :?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

misstraddy, sorry you seem to be having a bit of bad luck.

Any chance you could post the dealers answer to what caused it?


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

I know, waiting to hear from the dealers as to cause and will keep you posted. Preliminary suggestions suggest faulty part at manufacture, but who knows! Just hope it gets repaired ok 

Must say that the dealers were very good and came and rescued me quickly and issued me with courtesy car (not a TT though), but surely they should be, at the end of the day it was 3 weeks old and had done 700 miles.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, my guess is another duff 2.0T clutch.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope that its nothing major!


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

IMHO sounds like you have a faulty throw out bearing (part of the bit of the clutch which conveys pedal pressure to the plate to make it release). It may have buggered your clutch accounting for the transmission problem. No matter, they will all be replaced under warranty.


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Heard back from Audi, it needs a new gearbox, so expecting car back next week


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

:evil: :evil: Well, 10 days later after breaking down my car is still at the stealers. They have replaced the gearbox, clutch and flywheel (although conflicting reports on the last two items) and to top it off after it supposedly being ready for collection today they phoned to say that it is still not fixed and now don't actually know what the matter is with the car.

I as you can imagine am absolutely furious, waited 6 long months for it, drove it for 24 days and and now still don't know when it will be back.

Am now thinking of rejecting it and asking for a new one. Any comments on this please? :? :?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

that's bad news misstraddy and I can fully understand how you feel. Been down a similar road with VW.

I *did* reject this car but ended up paying 'through the nose' again, which you obviously don't want to do.

If it was me I'd certainly be speaking to Audi UK about it (you probably already have). There will (I'm sure) be others on here that have got more helpful / reliable comments, all the same though I hope you get it sorted and keep us posted on any developments and outcomes.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry to hear...How long would the wait be for another one if you reject this one....also, if you did hopefully they would give you a car to drive in the meantime? Not sure how that would work...just things to think about...sorry again to hear your news :? hopefully you can get this resolved sooner than later!


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Which dealer you with :?: , sound a right shower of shite to me.

What have they given you to drive in the interim :?:

Personally I'd have rejected the car by now and would be looking at a re-order with a view to them supplying a suitable courtesy until such time your replacement turns up.

I'm sure Tosh will be along later stating that Audi are a bunch of twats but it's what you can expect from a high volume var company who have the likes of Skoda in their stable.

I wonder if Ferrari are allowed to treat their customers this way by virtue of the fact that they are also owned by a large volume manufacturer :?: Me thinks not somehow


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

hitchbloke wrote

Which dealer you with , sound a right shower of shite to me.

What have they given you to drive in the interim

Personally I'd have rejected the car by now and would be looking at a re-order with a view to them supplying a suitable courtesy until such time your replacement turns up.

I'm sure Tosh will be along later stating that Audi are a bunch of twats but it's what you can expect from a high volume var company who have the likes of Skoda in their stable.

I wonder if Ferrari are allowed to treat their customers this way by virtue of the fact that they are also owned by a large volume manufacturer Me thinks not somehow
_________________

Driving an A3 4door Elmer Fud mobil. (No offence to A3 drivers, but if I wanted one of them I would have brought one.)

Going to ask for a new TT tomorrow and asking for a TT to drive whilst I wait. What do you think the answer might be?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

That's really bad news MT. What I struggle with here is that they don't know what's causing it!! :evil: They have access to technical back up, have they used it?

I would hear what they have to say tomorrow - you never know they might suprise you (not betting on this though)

If you are not happy with whatever they offer, get straight onto Audi Customer Services, it's their job to ge these situations sorted. Others on here have found them useful.

I'm not sure about the "legal" position other than they do have to be gven the chance to fix it.

The fault has to be repetitive in order for you to be able to reject (I think)

I really hope that they sort you out, I know from previous experience how dissapointing these things are. Chin up


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Yes they have contacted Audi Technical services and asked for advice. And I believe they are trying to follow that. But from what I can understand from both the dealer and Audi UK they still do not know how long this will take to be repaired.

Have spoken to Audi UK Customer services who have in turn spoken to dealer. AUK have asked for compensation to be considered for me and the dealers answer was that they could not consider it at mo, whilst the car was still off the road and could not answer how long for.

The reason I am now thinking of rejecting the car, is this ongoing 'how longs a piece of string' scenario and the confidence that I have lost in the car. Sad I know, but being of the fairer sex, I don't want to have to worry every time I hear a noise, thinking that it might break down again.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

MissT - Nothing to do with being female, I and I'm sure most blokes would feel exactly the same.

The dilema being, do you hang on and see if they can sort it or just get your money back and move on?

If the dealer won't consider comp, then they won't be likely to cough up for a nice TT whilst yours get re-ordered.

I would guess your best bet at this stage is to give them a bit more time. However negotiate a better ride and agree with them a reasonable time limit on getting yours sorted.

They must agree that you can not be expected to be paying for a TT and have to drive an A3 just because they can't do their job!

So therefore they should accept that you can't be expected to leave them with time being at large.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry to here about your car being off the road. It would be so so easy for the dealer just to loan you their TT demonstrator. It wouldn't get you your car back any quicker but like you've said you waited six months to drive a TT. The demonstator would be more usefull on your driveway in the evening than on the dealers Sales Managers driveway.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

You'd think they'd bend over backwards to make things right.

Their treatment of you and the fact that they can't find the problem doesn't bode well. I feel you should reject the car and walk away.

Does anyone know, definitively, what her rights are in this matter?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

misstraddy,

Sorry to hear your news - obviously not good.

I don't know if you're a fan of Honest John. This may provide some guidance. http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=43. He's also very good at responding to individual queries.

As for a temporary car; good luck with aiming for a TT but unfortunately methinks an A3 is good going really.


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys.

Been into stealers today, told that engineers are taking measurements from car and they are being sent off to the germans. Few things could then happen. Parts could be ordered in, parts could be sent off to Germany for analysis or german engineers could come over and look at vehicle. They have suggested that because it is a new model, they are all a little baffled. Explained that unfortunately this does not instill me with confidence and would like to reject car.

Was taken into workshop to remove some personal items from car and could have cried.

Am now going to have to reorder new one and wait!

However I would like to add that do date, the customer care I have received from AUK and stealer has been superb.


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

You definitely dserve something....I know some people on here don't agree with the whole 'where there is a blame there is a claim attitude' and nor do I to an extent, but out of sheer incompetence you should get something. Whether it be a free service or something like that. In all fairness, the fault with the car lies with Audi, they built it. The dealer sold the car. it is not their fault it went worng, but it is their responsibility to fix it in a timely manner! as they are unable to do this, there should be some recourse - both to Audi and the dealer!

As for the car, I guess an A3 is not the end of the world - but again I do see your point. You have waited ages for your TT and therefore want a TT. However, given the fact the probably use their TT as a demonstrator, this is unlikely to happen. As a side issue, a friend of mine bought a 3 year old TT about 4 months ago - it went wrong in the fiorst month - was in the garage for 1 month being fixed, as a courtesy car he had a MKII 3.2 TTR fully loaded for the whole month! Lucky I guess!

Sorry to hear about the problems and I hope they get sorted soon.

Let us know what happens


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Yes I agree with your comments Matt. Have spoken to AUK to ask for a suitable replacement car be given to me whilst I wait for the new one. As I have finance on my TT and they would like me to keep it going, I therefore feel that I should have a TT or higher spec vehicle as I am paying for it.

I don't think that I'm being unfair by requesting this, after all I'm paying for a product that at the moment I don't actually have and am driving round in an inferior model and paying way over the top for it.

Sorry to rant and rage, just a bit gutted at the moment.


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

You definitely dserve something....I know some people on here don't agree with the whole 'where there is a blame there is a claim attitude' and nor do I to an extent, but out of sheer incompetence you should get something. Whether it be a free service or something like that. In all fairness, the fault with the car lies with Audi, they built it. The dealer sold the car. it is not their fault it went worng, but it is their responsibility to fix it in a timely manner! as they are unable to do this, there should be some recourse - both to Audi and the dealer!

As for the car, I guess an A3 is not the end of the world - but again I do see your point. You have waited ages for your TT and therefore want a TT. However, given the fact the probably use their TT as a demonstrator, this is unlikely to happen. As a side issue, a friend of mine bought a 3 year old TT about 4 months ago - it went wrong in the fiorst month - was in the garage for 1 month being fixed, as a courtesy car he had a MKII 3.2 TTR fully loaded for the whole month! Lucky I guess!

Sorry to hear about the problems and I hope they get sorted soon.

Let us know what happens


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

misstraddy just to let you know i was given an A4 2.7TDI S-line Avant (the salesmans car-he got an A3 in the meantime!),for two weeks with a full tank of fuel when the stealer cocked my car up.
Not a TT i know but it was a hell of a lot better than a boggo A3.
Hope they give you something nicer while yours is being fixed, i dont think its unreasonable to expect a similar car to your own but it just seems to come down to individual dealers again.
Does'nt seem to be any consistancy between them  
Good luck anyhow
Paul.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Sorry to rant and rage, just a bit gutted at the moment.


I don't see any ranting, I am sure I would be a lot less paitent.

I suppose you are in the "wait and see" couple of days. But this is the time that you need to keep them on the boil. Otherwise you will just be another job number and they will not go out of their way to get you what you want.

Probably best to leave things today, I dare say you feel quite deflated at the moment?

Make an appointment and go in fresh tomorrow and re state your case to the Sales Manager or better still Dealer Principle. Ideally put it in writting. this often helps.

As someone has said, it's not really the dealers fault but they should really accept that you are paying for a TT and there's no reason why you should not be driving one. Try to get them to see that you expect them to act on your behalf.

TBH If they want you to keep up your finance payments, then perhaps they should be making the payments whilst your car is not available to you. Unless of course they come up with an acceptable alternative!

They should really be on your side and they should be pressing Audi for a resolution if the fault is a manufacturing problem. This could go on and on. You really do need them to put a timeframe on this otherwise you loose control.

BTW - is the dealership part of a larger group? If so, pehaps they could be looking a bit wider than their own back yard (for a suitable loan car)

Hope things get sorted soon.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry again about your frustration! I feel that whole heartedly you should be given a car in the meantime that is at least equal to if not more than how much your TT cost you...You do not sign your checks and hard earned money to Audi every month to drive an inferior car, thats crazy. Whether it was a fault from the manufacturer or not, the job needs to be done in a timely manner as well...point blank, you are paying for the car that you want to drive...if not done in a timely manner you need to have a new one as well as a loaner car that is suitable in the meantime. IMO, I think you should stick strong to getting a car you approve of in the meantime and nothing less! Good luck...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

mistraddy,

What a diabolical mess! From what I'm reading at face value, you are being far more patient than I would be. Whilst it never gets you far to rant and rave - it is vital that you are fair, but firm.
If it were me, I would make concise demands on what I wanted and when I wanted it. I would compile a document to detail all the circumstances - with dates on everything. What happened, what was said, who said it, and when. Keep this as an on-going diary and publish the full (and growing) document to Audi CS UK, and the the principal every time you add to it. This will keep you at the front of their minds. Keep the document factual, objective and non-personal.

Firstly, I would think about what I want. e.g. Immediate hold on all finance payments; replacement car to a model/spec comparable to my initial customer choice and investment; copies of the engineer's reports on the car from the first time it was repaired; estimated dates to fix or replace the car; fixed car or new car (your choice); etc... Put it in writing and send it to the Principal, cc to Audi UK.

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Hope it all works out for you.
.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Sorry to rant and rage, just a bit gutted at the moment.


Knock yourself out, that's what we are here for.

Best of luck.


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Again, many thanks for all your comments guys. Sorry I don't know how to paste other peoples comments above what I want to type.

Have now emailed AUK and told them that whilst my new TT is ordered, I require a TT57 plate of the same spec as my own, after all it is what I am being expected to pay for. I have also asked that re insurance, fixed cost maintenance and road fund licence I will be asking for that to be recompensed whilst my TT has been off the road. Have had to go to AUK as dealer has said it is manufacturers fault and is out of their hands.

I have set a deadline, as suggested by many of you. This deadline is to be a reply by 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

I think you are being a star :wink:

BTW
to post comments in your reply click the quote button at the top right of the post, then make sure you start your reply after the


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

All the problems may not be the dealers _fault_ but they are most definately his *responsibility,* under the Sale of Goods Act.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

VicTT said:


> All the problems may not be the dealers _fault_ but they are most definately his *responsibility,* under the Sale of Goods Act.


Absolutely! You bought a product manufactured by Audi, but you are a customer of the supplying dealer. If you had a faulty pair of underpants would you take them back to the supplying knickerbox or to Calvin Klein?  :wink:


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Well, we have now reached the two week mark, and it is still at the stealers, no closer to being repaired than when it went in. Second set of measurements being taken to be sent off for analysis by Audi in Germany, this in addition to faulty parts being sent supposedly to fix it. :?

I am fast losing patience with AUK who seem to now be passing me from one department to another in regards to getting a new model. I have said that I don't really want this one back as it has been taken apart and put back together now probably more times than it actually spent on the road when it was working!

What would be your next approach guys, as feel that I am getting nowhere fast? :evil: :evil:


----------



## davesea (Nov 13, 2006)

One final deadline and then a solicitors letter.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

hi misstraddy, I agree with what you're saying about your preference for a new car rather than taking the original car back after its had so many repairs carried out on it.

Am I right in thinking that AUK haven't ruled out the possibility of ordering you a new car?

Thing is, and I know it's hard, is I think you get far more out of people if you stay calm and polite (which I'm sure you are). I'd hang in there and see what AUK come up with. Surely they must understand your feelings given the circumstances.

Hope it gets sorted ASAP.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

misstraddy said:


> Again, many thanks for all your comments guys. Sorry I don't know how to paste other peoples comments above what I want to type.
> 
> Have now emailed AUK and told them that whilst my new TT is ordered, I require a TT57 plate of the same spec as my own, after all it is what I am being expected to pay for. I have also asked that re insurance, fixed cost maintenance and road fund licence I will be asking for that to be recompensed whilst my TT has been off the road. Have had to go to AUK as dealer has said it is manufacturers fault and is out of their hands.
> 
> I have set a deadline, as suggested by many of you. This deadline is to be a reply by 5pm tomorrow.


Donâ€™t let the dealer blame Audi! As far as your concerned you donâ€™t have to worry about "whose at fault" fact is you bought it from the dealer and therefore they are the ones responsible. 
If you purchased a dodgy TV and unknowingly sold it to me who would you expect me to blame when it goes wrong?

If I was you I would say, "I will not accept the repair" and hold for a new car. Take the issue to a solicitor; first off speak to the Citizens advice bureau.

I wouldnâ€™t be happy with a new car that the dealer has had in bits, whoâ€™s to say what else they have buggered or shortened the life of?

Buying 
1, http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi- ... 3-1011.txt

Buying with finance
http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi- ... 1-1111.txt


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

ricka said:


> hi misstraddy, I agree with what you're saying about your preference for a new car rather than taking the original car back after its had so many repairs carried out on it.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that AUK haven't ruled out the possibility of ordering you a new car?
> 
> ...


Yes AUK are not ruling out the possibility of a new one being ordered, but it seems to be taking a long while to get a decision from some one. I was at this point last Wednesday with them, and I still do not have any definate answers. Apparently we are now awaiting the decision of the Area After Sales Manager. However, I have now been given a better car to drive around in whilst awaiting that decision or mine being repaired, but it is still not a TT! Does that sound really ungrateful?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Does that sound really ungrateful?


No, that doesn't sound ungrateful. It sounds like they're on with it aswell though, anyway they can't just leave it can they.

I was in a similar position and I waited for the new / repaired car to be fixed and then traded it in for a better model. However I lost money doing this though. All I'm saying is there's usually a way forward.

Chin up - you'll get there!


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

My trials and tribulations with my beloved Brilliant Black 2.0 TTC have now reached a successful conclusion.

After much discussion and heartache, I decided to reject the car. I was gutted to have to do this but I had lost all confidence in it. The last I heard on the repair front was that it was now having to have a new engine fitted!

After many discussions with Audi UK and the dealers I was offered the choice of re-ordering and waiting again or choosing between two stock models that they happened to have.

The end result was me driving away a new TT just over 3 weeks after the original one had broken down. I would like to say that I was more than happy with the service received from Audi UK and the dealership from what was obviously a sorry situation.

My new spec now is:

TTC 2.0 S Tronic DSB, Luxor Beige, Acoustic Park Rear, Auto Dimming folding door mirrors, light/rain sensors, Bose, 6 CD Auto changer, Cruise Control, Electric front seats, heated front seats, MFSW, Sat Nav Plus and Xenon Plus and my 19" 20 spoke alloys.

So all is not lost, I ended up with a good resut, a car specced up much higher than my original one. But my black TT that I patiently waited 6 months for will always be remembered 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So you ended up with the best colour combo 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm soooo glad that you decided to reject the car, you know it made sense. :wink:

I hope you have many miles of happy TT motoring from now on.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Delighted to hear that all is sorted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You've got a nice new TT in a great colour and spec - now go and enjoy it!

All the best
Donald


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

mistraddy - really glad to hear that you've got a satisfactory solution and as wallsendmag says - you've got the best colour combo now  . As this is very close to my spec - any chance of a pic or two ???


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats on the outcome and new TTC! Sounds lovely! Get out there right now and enjoy it...and yes the color sounds great!


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> mistraddy - really glad to hear that you've got a satisfactory solution and as wallsendmag says - you've got the best colour combo now  . As this is very close to my spec - any chance of a pic or two ???


Thanks guys once again, for all your help and comments.
Will post some piccies at weekend when clean


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

misstraddy, fantastico!!

Is that a result or what!

Chuffed for you - enjoy it and good luck. :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news MissT  

And *WELL DONE AUDI!!*

DSB & Luxor MMMMMmmmmm very nice 8)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Really pleased that its worked out so well for you.

Enjoy the car


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent news that is misstraddy 

Sounds like you got a real nice spec car too out of it, so well done for standing your ground and not backing down, just shows what Audi can do for people if they actually try, they're not all bad obviously

Enjoy your new car, hope you have many miles of trouble free motoring 8)


----------

